# Strange Pixie frog story



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok Well Ive had my Pixie frog Jabba for about 1 year (I got him when he was the size of a dime) and he never croaked but I always knew he was a male.Well anyway the other day me and my mom were sitting in the living room watching army of darkness at 2 in the morning and she fell asleep as usual.Soon after falling asleep she started to snore and in between snores I heard an extra snore and I was like damn when does she breath.Then I was just getting annoyed so I told her to go sleep in her room and then when I said good night to my mom we heard a snore like sound and my mom was like its the frog And I was like no way he doesnt croak but she said just stay quiet for a minute and when we did he croaked some more.That night was a proud night for me cuz this frog is like one of the family almost like a son and when he started croaking it was like he was coming into adulthood







.I told my mom he croaks to look for a mate and she was like whoa I snore that bad and ever since then she looks at my frog with utter hate cuz he thinks she sounds like a frog LOL.But anyway Jabba croaks every night since then which is really cool.But Im afraid to leave him with my mom now even though he would love that hes like that guy from american pie hes a milf hunter.







Ill try to post some pics of him later this week.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Cool story, but did you just call your own mum A milf?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> Cool story, but did you just call your own mum A milf?


I'm pretty sure he did..


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

CichlidAddict said:


> Cool story, but did you just call your own mum A milf?


I'm pretty sure he did..








[/quote]
Oh Man no Im talking about that asian dude in the movie Im saying hes like him Im not saying my moms a milf hell no.Dear god no I love my mo mom but never.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

funny story

funny story


----------

